# Comcast cable box issues.



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not particularly sure if this belongs here but I guess we'll see. 
e have three comcast cable boxes, one in my moms room, one in the living room and one in my aunts room. The only one with a DVR is the one in the living room, the rest are all just standard cable boxes I'm guessing. Anyway I was sitting there watching TV and (I don't know if this is related or not) the TV was acting weird, like how you get the digital screw up when there's a storm. Shortly after that the cable just went off and I kept getting fr 1 hunt. Then fr 1 2 3 and hunt. Now the one in my moms room is completely fine while the one in my aunts room is acting funny. It works but occasionally goes out and it says no signel while the one in the living room just won't work whatsoever. I tried to unplug it in the hopes that it was just some kind of power thing or an error that could be fixed but unplugging it. But it's not working and I have no clue what to do about it.

Does anyone know what could possibly be causing this? Or sites where I can get help for Comcast issues?

If it's important to know we have cable, phone and internet and the internet is fine obviously and I believe the phone is fine, it's just the two TV's mainly the living room one.

Now the box is showing dl and next to it is a little line that's going around. This makes absolutely no sense to me. Any help or suggestions would be so appreciated.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Here is a forum that should be able to help you. You can post in the comcast direct part of the forum to actually talk to someone at comcast. I did this when I had a problem and they were able to help me.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/tvcomcast


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Cable boxes are a pain the ***! We've only had them for about 8 months now and had to already call customer service a few times because of them.

Maybe check your connections and reprogram the box. If that doesn't work, call Comcast. I might just be that the box went bad.


----------

